# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZKey Team present SmartZ module!, MOTOROLA ANDROID UNLOCK and Repair IMEI

## mohamed73

*zZKey Team present SmartZ module!, MOTOROLA ANDROID UNLOCK and Repair IMEI*  *BEYOND THE EXPECTATION After  2 months of hard work, focus on what our users need more according to  surveys conducted, today we are pleased to present the module*  *zzKEY  Smart. Making the impossible possible again. Starting today for the  first time in the world zzkey users will be able to repair the imei for a  wide range of Motorola Android cell phones.*  *Students take their seats, the teacher returns to class.*  *You still not have zZKey? Ohoho bad for you! buy you zZKey now directly with our official resellers*    *What's new:*
------------------- *Simple, The most Advanced Motorola tool never seen before:
Software Features:* *- Easy User Interface.
- Multilingual Software (SPANISH; ENGLISH)
- IMEI direct repair (not need to flash the phone [process in 1 second only]) *WORLD FIRST
- Read 5 codes level.
- Direct unlock
- Reset trying wrong codes
- Relock*  *Remember,  with zzkey will always be exclusives, while others are trying ..., we  are thinking about how to make the impossible possible once again.*   ** Models Added:*  *Motorola MB200 (Cliq) (Repair IMEI {World First}, Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock) Motorola MB220 (Dext) (Repair IMEI {World First}, Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock) Motorola MB300 (Backflip, Motus, Enzo) (Repair IMEI {World First}, Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock) Motorola MB501 (Cliq XT, Quench) (Repair IMEI {World First}, Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock) Motorola ME501 (Moto Mix, Quench) (Repair IMEI {World First}, Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock) Motorola ME600 (Motus) (Repair IMEI {World First}, Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock) Motorola XT300 (Repair IMEI {World First}, Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock) Motorola XT311 (Fire, Domino Q) (Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock) Motorola XT316 (Spice Key) (Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock) Motorola XT317 (Fire DualSIM) (Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock) Motorola XT319 (Moto) (Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock) Motorola XT320 (Defy Mini) (Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock) Motorola XT321 (Defy Mini DualSIM) (Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock) Motorola XT530 (Fire XT, Domino+) (Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock) Motorola XT531 (Spice XT) (Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock) Motorola XT532 (Fire XT DualSIM) (Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock) Motorola XT535 (Defy XT, TinBoost+) (Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock) Motorola XT536 (Defy Diana) (Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock) Motorola XT550 (MotoSmart MIX) (Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock) Motorola XT560 (Defy Pro) (Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock) Motorola XT611 (MotoSmart Flip, Iron Flip) (Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock) Motorola XT615 (MotoSmart Plus, MotoLuxe, IronMax) (Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock) Motorola XT682 (Atrix TV) (Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock) Motorola XT685 (Motoluxe)  (Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock) Motorola XT687 (Atrix TV DualSIM) (Read codes, Direct Unlock, Reset wrong attempts codes, Relock)* 
* *Added English, Spanish language*
* *Added Windows 8 full compatibility* 
* *Repair IMEI take 4 zZkey premier credits* 
NEED  MORE MODELS?:::: JUST WAIT FOR NEXT NEWS: THE AVALANCHE IS ARRIVING::::::  *Motorola XT300 IMEI repaired only with zZKey*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *DISCLAIMER:*
-------------------------- The change IMEI/MEID  option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective of  restablishing the original imei. Any illegal use with 
the IMEI/MEID, changes or modifications of the original IMEI, are on  their own responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes responsibility to 
misuse of this software.
-------------------------  *Showing the new module SmartZ (Easy, pretty GUI, EN-ES... and more)*   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *Update dongle is required*    *--------------------------------
SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SATISFACTORY USER REPORT
1- @Shensohau -> 5 FREE Credits
2- @bojadzic -> 5 FREE Credits
3- @6god6 -> 5 FREE Credits 
Please contact us  You want free zZKey credits? Of course is your turn now, report success of Huawei module, SMARTZ Module,, and you will be next winner!!!
---------------------------------*   *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------

